
MessagePack vs. CBOR (RFC7049) - fanf2
https://diziet.dreamwidth.org/6568.html
======
rurban
Nope, I'd rather prefer the better format which is CBOR. message pack had a
problem (and others), which they refused to fix (despite PR's). So a new
better format was created without these problems and without adding too much
nonsense. Like Mongo's BSON which added insecurity to a very secure format.

~~~
jd_mongodb
How does BSON compromise MongoDB security?

